# Howard Continues Work With Olajuwon(Video Update)



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

> Magic center Dwight Howard has made big strides on offense this offseason thanks to his workouts with NBA legend Hakeem Olajuwon.
> 
> Howard plans to spend another week working out with Olajuwon before the season after spending time with him in Texas during the NBA Finals.
> 
> ...


I always thought he should workout with Hakeem.. maybe Ewing has taught him everything he could actually team him. I think could have a big impact on him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If he is only 50% successful teaching him that infamous drop-step of his it will be something to see Howard do it...I will never forget how he repeatedly punished David Robinson during the 1995 conference finals.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dwight lookn really good.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome video. Man I miss Hakeem
If Howard and Hakeem can continue to work together, Dwight will have a really good thing going here. He has the ability to develop his post game more, but hes right with needing to learn the ins and outs first. Learn the basics again, then start up to the details to stick your opponent.

I hope he keeps this up and isn't just a one time thing. He needs to take as much from this as possible. Howard is close ability wise, he just needs to learn to tap into it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm liking his smoothness. His touch seems better, no more of those hard clanks and 'dart' shots that we used to see in the past. If Dwight can get that J it will add a whole nother dimension to this offense. 
http://www.nba.com/magic/video/2010/10/07/100710howardjumpersm4v-1433734/index.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Exactly and just like Hakeem said in the video. He needs to learn to have a game from the outside, then move in.


----------

